# The boys got their new collars.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The boys got their 2nd set of Collar Mania collars....and of course as always Lisa did an AMAZING job on each and every one!!:thumb:


Can you guess which is for each dog?!:biggrin:










This is, sadly, the best I could get of the baby....I have to fight the hair to get a decent one!LOL










Brody was QUITE excited to get treats at 7pm!LOL










Again, sadly, this is the best I could get of Leo...not that great, but you can see that the orange really pulls out his copper eye...which is what I wanted!:thumb:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I love 'em all! 

...and can Rhett's teeth be any whiter?? :biggrin:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I so got it right with the blue and white star collar for Rhett. Too funny...I always put green on Yogi and our dogs (Brody) are close in color. 
Good choices!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They look so great! I'm surprised at how well those show up in their fur. I'll have to remember that company for Rocky. I actually ordered him a new plain rolled leather collar but it was too small when it arrived so I returned it. Now I can try and picture him in an actual 'pretty' collar like your boys!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

the boys look great! and i guessed the collars right too  i'm amazed at how the orange brings out the colour of leo's eyes, wish i'd thought of that before ordering duke's collars!! (got him a red one and a blue one... now he's gonna need orange, great... haha) oh i'm so excited for duke's to arrive now... though they'll probably takes ages to get to australia!!

you have some very handsome boys there


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The new collars for the boys look great Scarlett!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Those collars look awesome.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


>


well now you HAVE to get the "ball ball ball ball ball!" tag for brody haha it's perfect for that collar!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tennis ball!!!! I am so gonna get that for Harleigh... it matches her like perfectly!!

Anyways - they all look so awesome :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They look great!
Then again, I'm pretty sure that anything would look good on those handsome boys.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Stunning as always!!! :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments!:biggrin:

It makes a Mommi proud to have so many people loving on her babies!:happy:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AHHH I'm so excited to get ours for Tobi... i think were still about 2-3 weeks out!!!

They look fantastic!! they fit each one so well!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Well, I knew the smaller one was for Brody and you seem to have a recurring theme of blue for Rhett and we talked about Leo and his orange, so... I got them all right! Hahaha. They look great


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> AHHH I'm so excited to get ours for Tobi... i think were still about 2-3 weeks out!!!
> 
> They look fantastic!! they fit each one so well!


Cant wait to see that on Tobi...I think he will look smashing!:thumb:

And we where only about a week(maybe 9-ish days) out actually, Rhett would have gotten his a LONG time ago.....then I found one that Leo HAD to have....then she realized that although it was still on the RTW page it was sold!LOL So she made him one...and adjusted Brody's RTW...so those 2 took a little longer!!:biggrin:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Well, I knew the smaller one was for Brody and you seem to have a recurring theme of blue for Rhett and we talked about Leo and his orange, so... I got them all right! Hahaha. They look great


HEHEHE....Yep, Rhett took after Beauregard being my Blue Boy...and oh ya, I forgot I mentioned that about the orange....and well Brody is a given!!:smile:
And thank you!:biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha. We were talking about it because when Buck is big enough (which I think he is now) we are getting him a hunter orange reflective collar from Remington. Then we started talking about Leo and HIS orange. Hahaha. I feel completely out of the loop but where do you guys get these collars?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

FOUND IT!!! Haha. So nevermind. The words "Collar Mania" in your first post helped when I went back and reread a bit better


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ah, yes thats what it was...we where talking about our Orange boys!!:wink:

With us WHO KNOWS what all we talk about!HAHAHAH

and yep...collar mania(on facebook AND their website).....Ill never buy another GOOD collar from anyone else(other then when the boys all get their special designed ones from Ella's Lead!:biggrin


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

They look great, I'm waiting for a new collar mania fabric collar (not very patiently, lol) love the clearance corner! This is his first one, which we've pretty much loved to death by now, he is only 8 or 9 months here.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















I am addicted to collars and really love these as a fix when i can't afford a new expensive leather one (my husband thinks i'm nuts)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ah, yes thats what it was...we where talking about our Orange boys!!:wink:
> 
> With us WHO KNOWS what all we talk about!HAHAHAH
> 
> and yep...collar mania(on facebook AND their website).....Ill never buy another GOOD collar from anyone else(other then when the boys all get their special designed ones from Ella's Lead!:biggrin


Yea we cover everything from horses to collars to leashes to family when we talk! Hahaha. I'm tempted to ask Nick if we can order one for Dude. I'd LOVE to get my hands on a Doctor Who collar (I LOVED the TARDIS pattern and the little characters!). First of all though, it would be a US Navy one. They had plenty of nautical designs on the site that were cute... Hmmm. Haha.

How do they do with Dude type hair? Long and stiff guard hairs that are prone to being rubbed off/short by most collars.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Yea we cover everything from horses to collars to leashes to family when we talk! Hahaha. I'm tempted to ask Nick if we can order one for Dude. I'd LOVE to get my hands on a Doctor Who collar (I LOVED the TARDIS pattern and the little characters!). First of all though, it would be a US Navy one. They had plenty of nautical designs on the site that were cute... Hmmm. Haha.
> 
> How do they do with Dude type hair? Long and stiff guard hairs that are prone to being rubbed off/short by most collars.


OHHHH...YES Dude TOTALLY needs one!!!:biggrin:

And she does MULTIPLE linings...I would suggest a satin lining for him!:smile:


----------

